#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Como bloquear o compartilhamento de internet via bluetooth pelo Mickrotik?

## wesleifurtado

Há um novo meio de compartilhamento da internet (mesmo que a configuração seja via hotspot), é possível compartilhar internet pelo bluetooth assim ambos os dispositivos (logado e não logado) terão acesso a internet. Quero saber se há uma configuração própria para bloquear esse tipo de serviço para que não seja mais possível compartilhar internet pelo mickrotik via bluetooth

----------


## DjeiBoy

Como assim??? Manda mais detalhes tipo de equipamento usado se é indoor ou outdoor... 
Se segui is principios do protocolo 802.11x vc não vai conseguir seguir bloquear, o máximo que vai conseguir é marcar pacotes na conexão desse cliente

----------


## 1929

não vejo vantagem alguma num compartilhamento assim.
Além disso, como o outro companheiro disse, são protocolos diferentes. 

E tem mais envolvido. A nova Lei do Marco Civil da Internet proíbe a manipulação de tráfego para o cliente. Mesmo que marcando pacotes seja possível depois fazer um drop, ainda fica a questão da manipulação do tráfego.

E se por alguma maneira extenuante consiga bloquear este compartilhamento, os dispositivos android tem um app que transforma o celular ou tablet em um AP. E daí os resultados poderiam até ser melhores para o usuário.

E qual seria o objetivo de bloquear este compartilhamento? O cliente vai revender ou ceder para toda a vizinhança o teu sinal? Ou seria um compartilhamento para os ocupantes da casa. Este último caso é totalmente normal de acontecer. O que acontece nestes casos é o sujeito ter um plano de banda pequeno e querer que os ocupantes da casa todos tenham acesso a Netflix e coisas do gênero. Logicamente que ninguém vai navegar tranquilo e vai reclamar do provedor. Mas são "ossos do ofício" e temos que conviver com isso.

A não ser que o teu cliente esteja usando teu sinal para ele angariar clientes para ele ou de alguma forma atrapalhar teu serviço, não há o que fazer. O sinal é dele e ele faz o que ele quer dentro da legislação. Por isso que a Anatel usa o termo "dentro da mesma edificação". Ou seja cada unidade domiciliar tem sua proteção de uso e faz o uso que desejar.
Agora, o duro mesmo é num caso de compartilhamento dentro da residencia convencer o cliente que não é a internet que é ruim. O plano dele é que não comporta tanta gente. Junte a isso o fraco rendimento dos celulares em wifi e está aí a receita do incômodo.

----------


## wesleifurtado

Tipo assim, você compartilha a internet de um celular que já esteja logado no hostpot ai ele transfere a mesma conexão via bluetooth sem precisar autentificar no outro dispositivo, ai queria bloquear para que não há possibilidades de fazer isso apenas se logando na hotspot. E me explica esse negocio de marcar pacotes na conexão fiquei curioso em saber

----------


## wesleifurtado

Tipo assim vamos dar um exemplo de você sendo o cliente!
Você gostaria que eu condesse minha conexão com a internet, ai eu iria cobrar de você de acordo com a velocidade que você quer exemplo. 1 MEGA, 2 MEGA... e por cada dependente que você incluir na rede, o que seria esses tal dependente? Tipo você contrata comigo 1 MEGA de velocidade com 1 dependente ou seja além do principal mais uma pessoa pode se logar com o serviço da hotspot com seu usuário e senha e ficar navegando 2 pessoas ao mesmo tempo com o mesmo login, caso o cliente prefira o plano individual ele contrata apenas a conexão de velocidade ai apenas 1 usuário poderá ser logado utilizando o login, caso queira usar outro o próprio sistema irá dizer que já atingiu o limite máximo de sessão ativa ai ele teria que deslogar de um dispositivo para logar conseguir logar em outro. Esse serviço ajuda para controlar o máximo de pessoas que podem se conectar na rede de acordo com o plano contratado porém com o compartilhamento via bluetooth acaba liberando o sinal sem precisar logar no outro dispositivo por isso precisaria de uma configuração própria para bloquear esse compartilhamento.

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Tipo assim vamos dar um exemplo de você sendo o cliente!
> Você gostaria que eu condesse minha conexão com a internet, ai eu iria cobrar de você de acordo com a velocidade que você quer exemplo. 1 MEGA, 2 MEGA... e por cada dependente que você incluir na rede, o que seria esses tal dependente? Tipo você contrata comigo 1 MEGA de velocidade com 1 dependente ou seja além do principal mais uma pessoa pode se logar com o serviço da hotspot com seu usuário e senha e ficar navegando 2 pessoas ao mesmo tempo com o mesmo login, caso o cliente prefira o plano individual ele contrata apenas a conexão de velocidade ai apenas 1 usuário poderá ser logado utilizando o login, caso queira usar outro o próprio sistema irá dizer que já atingiu o limite máximo de sessão ativa ai ele teria que deslogar de um dispositivo para logar conseguir logar em outro. Esse serviço ajuda para controlar o máximo de pessoas que podem se conectar na rede de acordo com o plano contratado porém com o compartilhamento via bluetooth acaba liberando o sinal sem precisar logar no outro dispositivo por isso precisaria de uma configuração própria para bloquear esse compartilhamento.


Uma pergunta, voce compra link Dedicado?
Imagine se as operadoras da VIVO, NET, VELOX, Etc.. fizeste isto, voce ia gostar?
Se vende uma banda, pronto, se tem 1 ou 10 usuarios, depois do roteador, é problema do cliente, pois do jeito que quer fazer, qualquer pessoa com 1% de noção de rede, quebra isto facil

----------


## wesleifurtado

Ta então o que é recomendável eu utilizar? Tipo deixar liberado pra a vizinhança inteira saber é isso?

----------


## sphreak

> Ta então o que é recomendável eu utilizar? Tipo deixar liberado pra a vizinhança inteira saber é isso?


Não amigo... faça como todo mundo faz... Forneça a velocidade que o cliente contratou (80% médio contratado) e a partir do ponto de acesso do cliente o problema é dele...

Você limitar a quantidade de equipamentos que o cliente vai conectar, como ele vai conectar... ou seja, interferir em como o cliente usa a banda dele é ilegal!

Todos colocam em contrato que a conexão e utilização no ponto do cliente é de responsabilidade do cliente. Simples assim. Faz parte da Lei do Marco Civil da internet.

Abraço!

----------


## sgnetararuama

Ninguem falou isto, so estamos te avisando que não vai conseguir controlar quantos equipamentos o cliente vai conectar, pois se ele colocar um roteador, voce não vai conseguir enxergar o que esta atras dele, vera somente como uma conexão.
A unica coisa que voce ira controlar, sera a velocidade que voce fornece, isso voce consegue controlar

----------


## wesleifurtado

Fazer o que né? '-'
Então vou cancelar o serviço assim não vou compartilhar com mais ninguém só eu mesmo vou ficar tendo o acesso e pronto e vou vender o aparelho da Mickrotik '-'

----------


## sphreak

> Fazer o que né? '-'
> Então vou cancelar o serviço assim não vou compartilhar com mais ninguém só eu mesmo vou ficar tendo o acesso e pronto e vou vender o aparelho da Mickrotik '-'


 :Withstupid:  :Withstupid:  :Withstupid:  :Withstupid:  :Withstupid: 

 :Hmmmm2:  :Hmmmm2:  :Hmmmm2:  :Hmmmm2:  :Hmmmm2:  :Hmmmm2: 

Acho que você não sabe o que está falando. Desconfio que nem provedor é 


> não vou compartilhar com mais ninguém só eu mesmo vou ficar tendo o acesso e pronto


Fica aqui meu registro de indignação com este post e outros. Novatos principalmente (não vou generalizar porque tem novato sério que vem aqui compartilhar) vem fazer perguntas aqui e depois simplesmente somem, ou vem como o caso deste tópico onde a dúvida é simplesmente para impedir um compartilhamento (onde o cidadão já está dividindo a net com o vizinho/amigo/etc) ou fazer sei lá o que...

Acho que como fórum sério este espaço é destinado a evolução dos sistemas de telecomunicações e compartilhamento de experiências. Atitudes como a deste post me deixam indignado!!!

Desabafei!

Peço desculpas aos prezados colegas!

----------


## 1929

O @*sphreak* disse tudo. O que você quer é revender o sinal de internet.

Por isso que desde o início sua pergunta não estava se encaixando na prática diária de um provedor...

----------


## amaurybrito

Rapaz se eu fosse vc só irá tirar o HotSpot e mudaria para o PPPOE simples quero é ver outro conectar 😁

----------

